# Kayfun 5



## andro

*

*

*Kayfun 5*
You are here:Home/Products/Kayfun 5







*KAYFUN 5*


The SvoëMesto Kayfun 5 is a rebuildable tank atomizer specifically designed using e-liquid for electronic cigarettes. Before use you must install a coil made intended for usage in electronic cigarettes.

Before anything else, vaping should be


*convenient*
*intuitive*
*reliable *
*and enjoyable. *
*The Kayfun 5* follows a similar design pattern as his little brother, the Kayfun Mini V3, combining simplicity, functionality and outstanding performance. A fully adjustable liquid control gives you full control over your liquid flow, however, thanks to SvoëMesto’s pressure based feeding system, fine tuning is not required with the majority of setups. After closing the liquid control, the Kayfun 5 can easily be filled through the top within a couple of seconds. Just as simple as filling it, is accessing your coil by removing the tank, regardless if it’s filled or not. The build deck has been heavily modified to make building coils easier for beginners and more versatile for enthusiasts. At the same time SvoëMesto has increased the adjustable airflow from 2,2mm to 3,2mm offering more than twice the airflow compared to the Kayfun 4.

The internal design of the evaporation chamber has been optimized to create an outstanding flavor profile, Kayfun fans have grown to love, even at higher airflow settings.

The Kayfun 5 is made from the same high class materials as the Kayfun Mini V3. Thanks to its intelligent design, cleaning and maintenance can be done by disassembling the atomizer into no more than five pieces, no tools required.
It’s functionality, intuitive handling and rich flavor profile combined with great performance capabilities makes the Kayfun Mini 5 a true daily driver.


















*SPECS*

*AVAILABLE HERE*
For customers inside the EU you can purchase it directly at our shop. Click here



*SCOPE OF DELIVERY*
1 x Kayfun 5 with steeltank (engraved)
1y Quartz glas tank
1 x spare kit
1 x manual


*SURFACE*
stainless steel, brushed


*FEATURES*
Anti heat driptip with POM inlay (engraved)
Top filling
Quartz glass
Liquid control (fully adjustable)
enlarged build deck -> comfort building
M2 build screws
PEEK insulator
Increased maximum liquid flow
External airflow control
Increased maximum airflow
316L stainless steel
510 connector
Serialnumber for authentication
Easy assembly and maintenance


*MEASUREMENTS*





*MATERIALS USED*

Stainless steel components WNr. 1.4404 (X2CrNiMo17-12-2),
AISI 316L, (V4A)
Glass-tank-sleeve Quartz glass
Insulators PEEK, POM-C
O-rings NBR 70
*BLOG*




*Kayfun 5 – rebuilding *
18. May 2016/0 Comments/in Blog, Content, Frontpage, Kayfun 5, Tutorials /by SvoëMesto
Read more →





*Kayfun 5 – First steps *
16. May 2016/0 Comments/in Blog, Content, Frontpage, Kayfun 5, Tutorials /by SvoëMesto
Read more →





*Kayfun 5 – a message to “mouth to lung” vapers *
13. May 2016/0 Comments/in Blog, Content, Frontpage, Kayfun 5, News /by SvoëMesto
Read more →





*Kayfun 5 – introduction video *
12. May 2016/0 Comments/in Blog, Content, Frontpage, Kayfun 5, Products /by SvoëMesto
Read more →





*Kayfun 5 – release announcement *
11. May 2016/0 Comments/in Blog, Content, Frontpage, Kayfun 5, News /by SvoëMesto
Read more →


*PRESS*
*Video reviews*
Warranty
THE MANUFACTURER’S WARRANTY IS ONE YEAR ON ALL STAINLESS STEEL PARTS. EXCLUDED FROM WARRANTY ARE ALL PLASTIC COMPONENTS SUCH AS TANKS AND INSULATORS, GLASS TANKS AND O-RINGS.

Disclaimer
WITH THE SVOËMESTO KAYFUN 5, PLEASE USE ORIGINAL SVOËMESTO ACCESSORIES ONLY. THE MANUFACTURER ACCEPTS NO LIABILITY FOR ANY THIRD-PARTY ACCESSORIES OR ISSUES WHICH MAY HAVE BEEN CAUSED OR EXACERBATED BY THEIR USE.

*SEARCH*
*FIND US ON*
Facebook
YouTube
Instagram
RSS Feed

*PAGES*

Authorized Resellers
Blog
FAQ
Home
Impressum
Legal References
Manuals
Media
News
Products
serialcheck
Support
UNITY
Video
*TAGS*
batch 2BusardochangesconnectorDampfmacherdeutschDimitrisfillfillingFrenchGeekGreekGreenGrimmGrimmGreenhybridK4reviewDEk4reviewENk4reviewFRk4reviewRUKayfunKayfun4Kayfun 4Kayfun Lite plusKayfun V3 ESLaunchLifeguardNavyNickP.BusardoPhilReviewRussiaRussianSemovarSM Nivel V3SylvainTeaserToddTrueV2V4VapvapingWelcome
© Copyright - SMtec - system - metal - technik

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## KimVapeDashian

@Silver for you bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KimVapeDashian said:


> @Silver for you bud



Thanks @KimVapeDashian 
Am watching


----------



## Petrus

This is going to be a kick ass tank, with a price tag for authentic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

I would love one of these! Well a clone that is .


----------



## johan

Thanks @andro - this Version 5 will suit my ePipe - need to upgrade from the Russian 99%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

johan said:


> Thanks @andro - this Version 5 will suit my ePipe - need to upgrade from the Russian 99%.


i dont have it yet but my dad got me the mini 3 and ordered this one in at svoemesto . ( next time in italy will collect). in an italian forum people talk about better flavour on the mini 3 instead of the 5 and still way more air control over the russian or kay lite.The mini 3 is to replace the 2.1 that IMO for flavour was fantastic . I have it on my epipe . 
Maybe if you can live with a 2ml tank you can look t that as well and the diameter is 19 mm so less obstrusive one the long and beautiful line of the purple orchid .Just my 2 cent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

andro said:


> i dont have it yet but my dad got me the mini 3 and ordered this one in at svoemesto . ( next time in italy will collect). in an italian forum people talk about better flavour on the mini 3 instead of the 5 and still way more air control over the russian or kay lite.The mini 3 is to replace the 2.1 that IMO for flavour was fantastic . I have it on my epipe .
> Maybe if you can live with a 2ml tank you can look t that as well and the diameter is 19 mm so less obstrusive one the long and beautiful line of the purple orchid .Just my 2 cent



I am running the mini 2.1 currently on my ePipe as the Russian is leaking like a Ford tractor - I will have a look at the mini 3, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kayfun5 Clone had a wash... will attempt a build today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Kayfun 5 mini on the Pico

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

@Rob Fisher @kimbo 
Id be interested to see what builds you're using, I eventually settled on a twisted 6 wrap #28 kanthal, but always open to consider others.


----------



## kimbo

blujeenz said:


> @Rob Fisher @kimbo
> Id be interested to see what builds you're using, I eventually settled on a twisted 6 wrap #28 kanthal, but always open to consider others.



I have a 2.5 id 6 wraps clapton in running at 25watt
Will try normal 26guage an 28gauge later

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kayfun 5 Test Drive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> @Rob Fisher @kimbo
> Id be interested to see what builds you're using, I eventually settled on a twisted 6 wrap #28 kanthal, but always open to consider others.



24g Nichrome, 7 wraps, 2.5mm 0.53Ω

Airflow on this tank ain't good enough...

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> 24g Nichrome, 7 wraps, 2.5mm 0.53Ω
> 
> Airflow on this tank ain't good enough...


Get the Dremel out.Maybe it can be improved

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Get the Dremel out.Maybe it can be improved



Nahhhh... the Gorge is calling more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Nahhhh... the Gorge is calling more!


I hope before you throw items like this in the gorge that you separate glass,rubber and metal to make recycling easier

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Effjh

I love the tight airflow. Denser vapor, more flavour. Definitely not a MTL tank though, but perfect for restricted lung hits.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta

This thing looks like it needs an engineering degree to be used


Genosmate said:


> I hope before you throw items like this in the gorge that you separate glass,rubber and metal to make recycling easier


But it flies further fully assembled (this particular tank looks pretty aerodynamic too). I reckon Rob could get it to the bottom!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> 24g Nichrome, 7 wraps, 2.5mm 0.53Ω
> 
> Airflow on this tank ain't good enough...



Ain't good enough is a bit misleading 

Its just not as airy as all the latest tanks etc on the market.

For me, the KF5 is awesome.

It's a very mellow tank, unlike some of the current tanks on the market. The smooth, restricted airflow, results in a very satisfying vape (at least for me)

I think its a tank best suited to be vaped in a chilled manner and not for the moments when you're looking for something intense.

PS Rob, throw in a single clapton coil of sorts and see how that goes. You're going to have to use the longer screws for the claptons.

I am currently running the demon killer alien wire with 5 wraps at 35 watts in powerful plus mode on the Q-Class

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Ash

So how is the clone so far? and who has stock of this.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Ain't good enough is a bit misleading



Yip it is misleading @Yiannaki... the airflow is too restricted for me... plus this is the clone and don't believe for one second it matches the authentic. I guess I just hate the fact it's a 1 to 1 cone and even refers to the real Svoemesto web site in it's instructions. I can't help feeling this is just plain theft. 

I have hated every single clone Kayfun I ever owned (and I have owned a few)... my Russian 91% authentic I still own to this day... authentics are a different class. 

NB Let's not have another clone vs authentic debate.


----------



## incredible_hullk

sorry oom @Rob Fisher ..hope my cred in this forum isnt destroyed....


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> sorry oom @Rob Fisher ..hope my cred in this forum isnt destroyed....



Hehehe no it's not @incredible_hullk! I have no doubt that a lot of people are going to LOVE this tank... it just doesn't suit my style and I have an inherent hate for Kayfun Clones.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stephen

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe no it's not @incredible_hullk! I have no doubt that a lot of people are going to LOVE this tank... it just doesn't suit my style and I have an inherent hate for Kayfun Clones.


I'm shocked that you would show such prejudice towards a thieving clone Rob 

Using clone does generally come with a price..... That price being some degree of guilt...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it is misleading @Yiannaki... the airflow is too restricted for me... plus this is the clone and don't believe for one second it matches the authentic. I guess I just hate the fact it's a 1 to 1 cone and even refers to the real Svoemesto web site in it's instructions. I can't help feeling this is just plain theft.
> 
> I have hated every single clone Kayfun I ever owned (and I have owned a few)... my *Russian 91%* authentic I still own to this day... authentics are a different class.
> 
> NB Let's not have another clone vs authentic debate.


The Russian 91%  One of the most beautiful RTAs ever made. It always reminds me of the Apollo SC in the full metal jacket guise.
And back on topic. Rememer the joke about the Kayfun?
How do you know when your Kayfun is empty? ...........It stops leaking

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> The Russian 91%  One of the most beautiful RTAs ever made. It always reminds me of the Apollo SC in the full metal jacket guise.
> And back on topic. Rememer the joke about the Kayfun?
> How do you know when your Kayfun is empty? ...........It stops leaking



Agreed! It the only bit of vape equipment from the old days along with my Sigelei 20watt that I just cannot get rid of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Thanks for your input uncle @Rob Fisher , i been eying out this Kayfun 5 for a while now and if you say its restritive than i can only imagine and apparently also heard., the clone has more airflow than the authentic so imagine how restrictive that will be uncle rob.

Gonna have to think this one over.
But besides airflow what do you think about the flavour it provides and is it a good clone? Reviews suggest the sxk is a good clone. The other highly rated kayfun 5 clone is the sjmy.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> The Russian 91%  One of the most beautiful RTAs ever made. It always reminds me of the Apollo SC in the full metal jacket guise.
> And back on topic. Rememer the joke about the Kayfun?
> How do you know when your Kayfun is empty? ...........It stops leaking



Agreed! It the only bit of vape equipment from the old days along with my Sigelei 20watt that I just cannot get rid of.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> But besides airflow what do you think about the flavour it provides and is it a good clone? Reviews suggest the sxk is a good clone. The other highly rated kayfun 5 clone is the sjmy.



The flavour is pretty good....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks for your input uncle @Rob Fisher , i been eying out this Kayfun 5 for a while now and if you say its restritive than i can only imagine and apparently also heard., the clone has more airflow than the authentic so imagine how restrictive that will be uncle rob.
> 
> Gonna have to think this one over.
> But besides airflow what do you think about the flavour it provides and is it a good clone? Reviews suggest the sxk is a good clone. The other highly rated kayfun 5 clone is the sjmy.



Best flavour RTA I have used, I enjoy a Clapton coil 5 wrap build most. Easy peasy to build on, smooth restrictive airflow, but plenty enough for a nice long full lung hit. The small chamber and steady airflow is what makes the vapour density and flavour so good. Plenty other reviews online to vouch for it, give it a go. If you don't like it, I'm sure you can sell it easily again. Also, best build quality I've seen on a clone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Effjh said:


> Best flavour RTA I have used, I enjoy a Clapton coil 5 wrap build most. Easy peasy to build on, smooth restrictive airflow, but plenty enough for a nice long full lung hit. The small chamber and steady airflow is what makes the vapour density and flavour so good. Plenty other reviews online to vouch for it, give it a go. If you don't like it, I'm sure you can sell it easily again. Also, best build quality I've seen on a clone.



Thanks
Think i need to get myself one too see.
Now to see which is better sxk or sjmy.
I heard sjmy was better but cant remember why they said it was better


----------



## Vape_r

@Rob Fisher, other than the airflow, how do you find the flavor?


----------



## kimbo

Vape_r said:


> @Rob Fisher, other than the airflow, how do you find the flavor?


One the Kayfun 5 mini the airflow full open is the same as a avo22 with the two holes open (think it is 2 x 2mm) perfect for me


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape_r said:


> @Rob Fisher, other than the airflow, how do you find the flavor?



Pretty good @Vape_r!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

kimbo said:


> One the Kayfun 5 mini the airflow full open is the same as a avo22 with the two holes open (think it is 2 x 2mm) perfect for me


Hi @kimbo you need to take into account the restricted chimney which makes it fundamentally different relative to the AVO.


----------



## kimbo

Stephen said:


> Hi @kimbo you need to take into account the restricted chimney which makes it fundamentally different relative to the AVO.


I was just commenting on the air flow and at the moment the avo and the kayfun is in front of my and they are about the same as i explained i my post


----------



## Stephen

kimbo said:


> I was just commenting on the air flow and at the moment the avo and the kayfun is in front of my and they are about the same as i explained i my post


No worries it wasn't meant as a personal criticism. I thought you were implying that you could get a similar vape from both atty's, enjoy the Kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

The Kayfun 5 is far airier on its lowest setting than the Kayfun mini V3 wide open with the internal adjusting grub screw removed.

I'd go so far as to call this tank a transitional design, its not exactly MTL like the 3.1 or mini V3 was and neither is it DTL like a Goblin mini.
Still the flavour is good, with the central airhole adapters it could be very nice for my style of vaping.

for what its worth.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## spiv

It seems like the clone (not sure if it's the same as @Rob Fisher one) is on par.



*I'm not entering the clone v authentic debate


----------



## blujeenz

spiv said:


> It seems like the clone (not sure if it's the same as @Rob Fisher one) is on par.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not entering the clone v authentic debate



Robs was the Lemaga clone, Daniels is the SJMY clone, its a better version on par with the SXK one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

blujeenz said:


> Robs was the Lemaga clone, Daniels is the SJMY clone, its a better version on par with the SXK one.


Yea mine is SXK and i must say, if you remember to juice the o-ring it is very very smooth, Even the small screws are SS according to the magnet (not attracting)


----------



## Lord Vetinari

johan said:


> I am running the mini 2.1 currently on my ePipe as the Russian is leaking like a Ford tractor - I will have a look at the mini 3, thanks.


ALL Ford's are V8's... Gooi die olie bo in dit loop onder wee uit.. HAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

Owners or past owners of the authentic - worth the money?
How's the flavour compared to flavour rta's like a Petri RTA or Serpent Mini?


----------



## Petrus

KB_314 said:


> Owners or past owners of the authentic - worth the money?
> How's the flavour compared to flavour rta's like a Petri RTA or Serpent Mini?


Most of your high end tanks is definitely worth the money. Ask @SAVapeGear, he got one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

KB_314 said:


> Owners or past owners of the authentic - worth the money?
> How's the flavour compared to flavour rta's like a Petri RTA or Serpent Mini?



for me flavour is top notch and that's not even on authentic one so imagine authentic is better...the mtl will help the extra airflow problem on the std airflow but flavour compared to petri rta...prefer the Petri but the petri aimed at a different market. Just my view kayfun lovers please don't kill me here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

KB_314 said:


> Owners or past owners of the authentic - worth the money?
> How's the flavour compared to flavour rta's like a Petri RTA or Serpent Mini?


@KB_314 

I love my Kayfun.I enjoy it because you can vape at low wattages and the flavour is really nice.

I am thinking of grabbing another one.The price is really good,but I have ordered a skyline.

It is just a very tall tank.But I still love.

I have done nickel tc on mine and one can get a very good vape at like 18w on tc.

I also have a fused clapton in at the moment.

The draw is decent for a restricted lung hit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> @KB_314
> 
> I love my Kayfun.I enjoy it because you can vape at low wattages and the flavour is really nice.
> 
> I am thinking of grabbing another one.The price is really good,but I have ordered a skyline.
> 
> It is just a very tall tank.But I still love.
> 
> I have done nickel tc on mine and one can get a very good vape at like 18w on tc.
> 
> I also have a fused clapton in at the moment.
> 
> The draw is decent for a restricted lung hit.


They don't leak like the clones.Really well made

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVapeGear said:


> @KB_314
> 
> I love my Kayfun.I enjoy it because you can vape at low wattages and the flavour is really nice.
> 
> I am thinking of grabbing another one.The price is really good,but I have ordered a skyline.
> 
> It is just a very tall tank.But I still love.
> 
> I have done nickel tc on mine and one can get a very good vape at like 18w on tc.
> 
> I also have a fused clapton in at the moment.
> 
> The draw is decent for a restricted lung hit.


Was also thinking of grabbing the auth one @SAVapeGear but the skyline also avoided this. @KB_314 it also depends on ur vaping style to be honest...I use the kayfun when I want a nice restricted hit at lower wattages and as mentioned the price here is very good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

It is very nice for tobaccos and deserts.Haven't really done fruits in it.


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVapeGear said:


> It is very nice for tobaccos and deserts.Haven't really done fruits in it.



Fruits not so good...use it only for tobaccos, desserts and bakery it really excels I find

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Stuff it.Another one ordered.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Just look at these nice bell caps


----------



## KB_314

SAVapeGear said:


> Stuff it.Another one ordered.


I'd like to think I had a little something to do with that  
Not as though you haven't influenced me once or twice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

KB_314 said:


> I'd like to think I had a little something to do with that
> Not as though you haven't influenced me once or twice!


I am getting off the high wattage vaping days.I prefer flavor and low power setups these days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

And the one I ordered from Germany with all the extras costed me 3K. Customs also hit me hard. So that also made me think,if I can get a second one at a better price,it will make me feel better about the first one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

Thanks everyone tbh it's very tempting and I'm really pleased to see more authentics locally available at fair prices. 
Problem now is too much choice! So many things I want atm and stock levels seem worryingly high

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

KB_314 said:


> Thanks everyone tbh it's very tempting and I'm really pleased to see more authentics locally available at fair prices.
> Problem now is too much choice! So many things I want atm and stock levels seem worryingly high


You can't leave me dry now.Just do it. Lol. I know throat punch always getting very small quantities.So they might be sold out very quick.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVapeGear said:


> And the one I ordered from Germany with all the extras costed me 3K. Customs also hit me hard. So that also made me think,if I can get a second one at a better price,it will make me feel better about the first one.



Our suppliers got to get bloody good rates to sell at these prices...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

SAVapeGear said:


> You can't leave me dry now.Just do it. Lol. I know throat punch always getting very small quantities.So they might be sold out very quick.


I'm having deja-vu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

KB_314 said:


> I'm having deja-vu


I am blaming this forum again.I must just block this site

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVapeGear said:


> I am blaming this forum again.I must just block this site


My bank mgr aka HRH told me that along time ago...once agn they were right


----------



## Silver

This thread is tempting me so much
You guys make it sound so appealing.

I was always after an authentic Kayfun and originally wanted a MTL for tobaccoes. But i have the Reo/RM2 for that. Reading various threads on ECF and other forums it seems that mTL die-hards have mixed feelings about the Kayfun5. Some say that it strays from its original MTL heritage and I can appreciate that. 

I believe (perhaps incorrectly) that its very hard if not impossible for a single tank to cater perfectly for multiple styles of vaping. It may do well but I still think a tank tends to excel in one area.

But now I am looking for something for my low power restricted lung hit fruity menthol vapes. Currently the Lemo1 and Subtank Mini are doing that service but I feel like seeing what the higher end gear can do in that department. Maybe the Kayfun5 would be perfect for that.

@incredible_hullk - i am a bit worried you say fruits are not so good

This desktop research can be a painful mission


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Silver pull that trigger... it's good but compared to tobacco and desserts I expected more 

As Dirty Harry wud say "go ahead scum bag...make my day" (not saying u a scum bag...just using the saying cos I luv it)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver pull that trigger... it's good but compared to tobacco and desserts I expected more
> 
> As Dirty Harry wud say "go ahead scum bag...make my day" (not saying u a scum bag...just using the saying cos I luv it)



Lol, @incredible_hullk - so true
Nothing beats getting something and trying it for yourself.
Thanks


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> This thread is tempting me so much
> You guys make it sound so appealing.
> 
> I was always after an authentic Kayfun and originally wanted a MTL for tobaccoes. But i have the Reo/RM2 for that. Reading various threads on ECF and other forums it seems that mTL die-hards have mixed feelings about the Kayfun5. Some say that it strays from its original MTL heritage and I can appreciate that.
> 
> I believe (perhaps incorrectly) that its very hard if not impossible for a single tank to cater perfectly for multiple styles of vaping. It may do well but I still think a tank tends to excel in one area.
> 
> But now I am looking for something for my low power restricted lung hit fruity menthol vapes. Currently the Lemo1 and Subtank Mini are doing that service but I feel like seeing what the higher end gear can do in that department. Maybe the Kayfun5 would be perfect for that.
> 
> @incredible_hullk - i am a bit worried you say fruits are not so good
> 
> This desktop research can be a painful mission


@Silver I was running the kayfun at 11 W the other day. 

I put a slightly more aggressive coil and running at 17w this morning 

I'll give a fruity vape a try and report back but the V5 authentic is a very decent tank.

The airflow is a restricted DLH but you can tune it down more and there is a MTL metal inserts that can make it more MTL if the 4 standard airflow configurations aren't enough.

Also you will be intimate with the build deck as the lemo 1 inherited from the kayfun deck and the V5 has improved on the deck.
Absolutely beautiful to coil and wick.
So easy and convinient.

1 last observation, this tank gives a decent vape without guzzling your juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@KB_314 do eeeeet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver I was running the kayfun at 11 W the other day.
> 
> I put a slightly more aggressive coil and running at 17w this morning
> 
> I'll give a fruity vape a try and report back but the V5 authentic is a very decent tank.
> 
> The airflow is a restricted DLH but you can tune it down more and there is a MTL metal inserts that can make it more MTL if the 4 standard airflow configurations aren't enough.
> 
> Also you will be intimate with the build deck as the lemo 1 inherited from the kayfun deck and the V5 has improved on the deck.
> Absolutely beautiful to coil and wick.
> So easy and convinient.
> 
> 1 last observation, this tank gives a decent vape without guzzling your juice.



Many thanks @Christos !
That sounds great. Would appreciate the feedback if you get the time on fruity menthols in restricted lung hit mode.

I also love these "economical" tanks - not so much because I dont have enough juice (lol, dont tell HRH I have a secret cupboard) but i find it a hassle to keep refilling all the time


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Just look at these nice bell caps
> 
> View attachment 87800


So much want.

I'll wait for the skyline to arrive before buying a bell tank/cap for the V5.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Many thanks @Christos !
> That sounds great. Would appreciate the feedback if you get the time on fruity menthols in restricted lung hit mode.
> 
> I also love these "economical" tanks - not so much because I dont have enough juice (lol, dont tell HRH I have a secret cupboard) but i find it a hassle to keep refilling all the time


I'm not sure I know what MTL or DLH is in terms of my style. I can however compare the airflow to the OL16.
The biggest dual airflow on the OL16 is slightly but only marginally airier than the biggest airflow on the kayfun v5.

I'll do a rough comparison with other OL16 airflow. I have the MTL inserts that @Throat Punch included for free with the V5 (thank you) but I'll probably never use them because the smallest airflow setting on the V5 is about the same as the smallest airflow setting on the OL16.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Right gurus...skyline or kayfun...which wud u choose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

TBH, I had the clone v5, and I must admit the flavour for me was really good (Menthol User Only). the only issue I had was it would have a bit a leaking after a few days of usage. Flavour was there though. Remember though this was a clone, I assume the authentic would be better in terms of quality and maybe no leaks. After using the skyline though, I think it will be very hard for me to get an authentic Kayfun as this RTA ticks all of my boxes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

incredible_hullk said:


> Right gurus...skyline or kayfun...which wud u choose


Everyone is going to say Skyline.Bare in mind it is double the price with some extras.But I will also get the skyline just to see what it is about.But you can't go wrong with the Kayfun.It caters for everyone accept big lung hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@incredible_hullk why not both? 
I'm going for the skyline too but I think they will both have their place for a specific juice and a specific requirement.

@Ash I have had clone kayfuns and they all leaked. The authentic has not leaked on me once and I have been running it daily for over a week. I was honestly expecting the authentic to leak but no such bad luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ash

I think most people would say skyline maybe cos its easier to get right now due to the group buy, but honestly unless you have both authentics in hand to decide, its going to be a hard decision.


Christos said:


> @incredible_hullk why not both?
> I'm going for the skyline too but I think they will both have their place for a specific juice and a specific requirement.
> 
> @Ash I have had clone kayfuns and they all leaked. The authentic has not leaked on me once and I have been running it daily for over a week. I was honestly expecting the authentic to leak but no such bad luck!



That's the problem bud, we here in SA, only get easy access to clones and that's where problem starts. We try, and get put of the brand as a whole cos of stupid problems which may NOT arise from the original. Skyline was my first Authentic RTA and yet to date no issues (except for a leak that I caused by filling tank without closing juice control). But going forward I have now learnt NEVER BUY A CLONE to decide. Buy Authentic or don't have at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ryangriffon

Sxk came out recently with the Kayfun 5 mini which Svoemesto never has. It is exactly the same as the Kayfun 5 with a shorter glass chamber. Hence some say a lot more flavour. Has anyone else tried it? I have 3 and have never been so satisfied with a tank. I would like the authentic but there isn't one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

KB_314 said:


> Owners or past owners of the authentic - worth the money?
> How's the flavour compared to flavour rta's like a Petri RTA or Serpent Mini?



Authentic is 100% worth the money. Build quality is superb. Comes with both the long screws and short (depending on what wire you plan to use)

vs Serpent : Flavour is more full bodied. Not by a long mile but noticeable. Also the overall package: the KF is easier to build on, less prone to leak, higher juice capacity. Airflow on these two tanks is also way different. Kayfun 5 is far more restrictive. 

Airflow is so smooth and flavour is exceptional.

Do it. Do it now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

I have both the Kayfun V3 mini (clone) as well as the SXK Kayfun V5 mini.
Now as @Ryangriffon mentioned above, SvoeMesto does not make a Kayfun V5 mini, so this is in actual fact an "original SXK tank".

My experience thus far:
V3 mini (clone) has the best flavour. Only hassle is those "wrap-around-screws" - you must wrap your wire tightly around the screws before screwing them down.
V5 mini - too loose for MTL *FOR ME* and a little too tight for DL *FOR ME*. Good flavour but not as good as the V3 mini and screwing the wire down is a piece of cake because those posts are just so great.

I see that SvoeMesto has released a Kayfun V5 MTL kit which has 3 tube inserts with inner diameters of 1.2, 1.4 and 1.6mm to restrict airflow (have not tried it). Works on the same principle as the new skyline deck with the air inserts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

@Silver, I find fruity menthols to be precise and sharp on the kayfun v5.
I used xxx to test and the menthol is stronger than my normal setup but I can certainly taste the fruits etc without any flat tones or muting. The menthol however is noticeably stronger overpowering the fruits. 

I'm used to using xxx on a biger coil with lots of airflow where the menthol is somewhat muted.

On flavour intensity I find the OL16's to be superior to the kayfun but it's not really a fair comparison if you consider the one is a RTA, the other a RDA and also the chimney size I.E. travel from chamber to my mouth.

Also the one is single coil and the other I use in dual coil mode.

All that aside the kayfun chamber is nice and small allowing that small chamber heat we all enjoy in our 16mm bf RDA'S while giving decent flavour with low juice consumption in a restricted lung hit manner.
YMMV.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Also, running a 0.5 ohm coil at 12W.
12W is somewhat deceiving as my initial assumption is that the watts are too low but it works wonderfully!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver, I find fruity menthols to be precise and sharp on the kayfun v5.
> I used xxx to test and the menthol is stronger than my normal setup but I can certainly taste the fruits etc without any flat tones or muting. The menthol however is noticeably stronger overpowering the fruits.
> 
> I'm used to using xxx on a biger coil with lots of airflow where the menthol is somewhat muted.
> 
> On flavour intensity I find the OL16's to be superior to the kayfun but it's not really a fair comparison if you consider the one is a RTA, the other a RDA and also the chimney size I.E. travel from chamber to my mouth.
> 
> Also the one is single coil and the other I use in dual coil mode.
> 
> All that aside the kayfun chamber is nice and small allowing that small chamber heat we all enjoy in our 16mm bf RDA'S while giving decent flavour with low juice consumption in a restricted lung hit manner.
> YMMV.



Thanks @Christos - much appreciated!
I like what you are saying. Precise and sharp is very good for me. For me, enhanced menthol is also a bonus. Oh boy, this sounds good. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------

